# Carmelo is in best shape he's been 'in a long time'



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> There was only one player in the gym at MSG Training Center early Friday afternoon. The sound of a single dribble -- the first of the new season -- finally broke a long, agonizing silence and was followed by the sweet sound of swish.
> 
> "It's a wonderful feeling," Carmelo Anthony said.
> 
> ...


http://mobile.newsday.com/inf/infomo;jsessionid=CE688C7ED1BBAFE52B35.3176?site=newsday&view=sports_blogs_item&feed:a=newsday_5min&feed:c=sports_blogs&feed:i=1.3361103&nopaging=1


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I've always felt melo was a bit flabby. He needs to get on the HgH or TRT like lebron.


melo with some abs. then ill know he was taking his training seriously. Tim Hardaway approves this msg.


----------

